# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Θεσσαλονίκης [Historical Photographs of Thessaloniki]

## lissos

Λιμενας Θεσσαλονικης.
Το φοβερο και τρομερο "ΑΝΕΜΟΣ", με τα υπεροχα σινιαλα του Νομικου,
Το ιστορικο "ΣΑΠΦΩ",
ενω για το 3ο σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα. (Αδελφακι του Ionian Sun ???)

----------


## captain 83

Ξέχασες και το δελφίνι που είναι παραδίπλα. Τις χρυσές εποχές που υπήρχαν 2 δρομολόγια τη μέρα προς Σποράδες και τώρα δεν υπάρχει κανένα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος πρόκειται για το Cefalonian Sky, αλλά χωρίς τα σήματα της Seven Islands Lines! 
Ξερεί κανείς τι έκανε στη Θεσσαλονίκη;

----------


## esperos

> Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος πρόκειται για το Cefalonian Sky, αλλά χωρίς τα σήματα της Seven Islands Lines! 
> 
> 
> Ξερεί κανείς τι έκανε στη Θεσσαλονίκη;


Επρόκειτο  να  ξεκινήσει  μια  νέα  γραμμή  Θεσσαλονίκη - Κωνσταντινούπολη  κάτι  όμως  που  δεν  έγινε.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!
Ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy:

----------


## starce

Sinfono kai ego gia to trito pou ine to Cefalonian Sky tis Seven Islands. Mia erotisi: Tih ekane ekini tin epoxi stin Thessaloniki??. File Appia an ehis palies fotos apo ellinika plia mi me ksehnas. Thanks

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A photograph of the _Thessaloniki_ harbor in late 1916, just before the big fire

Published in the September 1917 issue of the Greek-American monthly magazine *Atlantis* of New York city. This was an article on the _Destroyed Greel Megalopolis_ (page 5).

Thessaloniki 1916.jpg

_Thessaloniki_in 1909

Salonica 1909.jpg

There are so many old postcards of the *Thessaloniki* harbor that I do not know where to start. 

So, first some pre-1910 postcards. One from 1907

Thessaloniki 1907.jpg

And another one from 1909

Thessaloniki 1909.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In this last one, you can see the cross celebration on Epiphany day (January 6)

Then we have three more postcards that belong to the pre-1910 period although they are not dated


Thessaloniki quai 2.jpg

Thessaloniki quai.jpg

The third one shows the harbor from the White Tower

Thessaloniki from the white tower.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Then here is a wonderful color postcard of 1910... I am not going to ask for identification of the ships here, 99 years after this picture was taken

Thessaloniki around 1910.jpg

But I bet you that among the ships there would be one of the ships of _John MacDowall & Barbour Lines_, known in Piraeus simply as the _Aktoplo&#239;a Tzon_.  An inspection of their schedule would indicate departure from Piraeus _on Fridays at 7:00 pm_ with arrival in Thessaloniki _on Sundays at 5:00 am. Not bad._ Almost as fast as by car _now_ when Tempe is closed by striking farmers ...

Tzon Lines.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Νίκος, τα δύο πλοία που είναι πιο κοντά πρέπει να είναι θωρηκτά, μάλιστα όχι Ελληνικά.

Στην τελευταία το μαύρο σκάφος πρέπει να είναι κάποιο μεγάλο επιβατηγό. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς Νίκο να κάνεις μια μεγένθυση του πλοίου μήπως και το αναγνωρίσουμε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Νίκος, τα δύο πλοία που είναι πιο κοντά πρέπει να είναι θωρηκτά, μάλιστα όχι Ελληνικά.
> 
> Στην τελευταία το μαύρο σκάφος πρέπει να είναι κάποιο μεγάλο επιβατηγό. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς Νίκο να κάνεις μια μεγένθυση του πλοίου μήπως και το αναγνωρίσουμε.


You are absolutely right Ari. In that particular issue, *Atlantis*, a Greek-American magazine, was very concerned about what was going on in Thessaloniki. You will remember no doubt that in 1917 we had two governments, one in Athens and the other with Venizelos in Thessaloniki. The French and the _Entente_ had even established an embargo (_apokleismos_) of Piraeus. So, the ships we see here are of the French navy.  Here is a site wheer you can find all the French ships that time http://www.naval-history.net/WW1NavyFrench.htm   I am sorry but I do not have time to do it today.

My scan of this is the best I can do. After 100 years (I bought all these issues at Monastiraki in the 1970s) the pages are not in great conditions.

As for the last postcard, I will try to give it a better scan and we will see what we can recognize

Nikos

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thessaloniki in 1959

Thessaloniki 1959.jpg

Thessaloniki in 1908

Thessaloniki 1908.jpg

Thessaloniki in 1910
Thessaloniki 1910.jpg

Thessaloniki in 1912
Thessaloniki 1912.jpg

Thessaloniki in 1914
Thessaloniki 1914.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thessaloniki at the beginning of last century 
Thessaloniki early.jpg

This one puzzles me. Where in Thessaloniki (1916) is this?
Thessaloniki 1916.jpg

Thessaloniki 1920 at the customs
Thessaloniki customs.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

From _Leukos Pyrgos_ looking out
Thessaloniki from the white tower.jpg

From Eleu0erias Square in Thessaloniki
Thessaloniki quai.jpg

A very nice undated postcard of Thessaloniki, definitely pre-1912
Thessaloniki undated.jpg

A disclaimer: More and more friends are asking for details on my old cards (they are comparing to today's state, although that's a bit difficult for Thessaloniki). That's why I am often retouching some of my cards after scanning them.

Two more Thessaloniki pictures here
Thessaloniki quai 2.jpg
Thessaloniki quai2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

It says Thessaloniki 1936 but is this so?
Thessaloniki 1936.jpg

Thessaloniki 1959 

Thessaloniki 1959.jpg

Thessaloniki 1963 (from L. Kouvaris' Encyclopedia, Athens, 1964)

Thessaloniki 1963.jpg

----------


## xara

Τα εμπορεύματα εκφορτώνονται από τα καϊκια και μεταφορτώνονται σε ζώα. (φωτογραφία της 25.5.1916, συλλογή Β. Μαυρομάτη) 
Παραλία - Λιμάνια - Λευκός Πύργος, Η μάχη της μνήμης. Γ. Αναστασιάδης- Ε. Χεκίμογλου. Φωτ. Συλλογή Ν.Φ.Πολίτη. Εκδ. University Studio Press 


http://www.thessalonikicity.gr/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

One more photo of Thessaloniki for our new friend _minoan7_

Thessal.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> One more photo of Thessaloniki for our new friend _minoan7
> 
> _Thessal.jpg


Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!! Λογικά τραβηγμένη από το Λευκό Πύργο? Έχω πάει μόνο μια φορά Θεσσαλονίκη, οπότε πολύ πιθανό να κάνω λάθος!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!! Λογικά τραβηγμένη από το Λευκό Πύργο? Έχω πάει μόνο μια φορά Θεσσαλονίκη, οπότε πολύ πιθανό να κάνω λάθος!!


Yes it is from there. By the way, Trakman, congratulations for your promotion to Moderator

----------


## gtogias

Καρτ ποστάλ που δείχνει την εξέδρα επιβίβασης στα πλοιάρια που εκτελούσαν τοπικά δρομολόγια:

Thessaloniki001.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καρτ ποστάλ που δείχνει την εξέδρα επιβίβασης στα πλοιάρια που εκτελούσαν τοπικά δρομολόγια:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43377


Excellent photograph my friend gtogias... I had never seen it. very instructive!

----------


## gtogias

Φωτογραφία του τελωνείου με άγνωστο σε εμένα πλοίο. Δε μοιάζει να είναι κάποιο ποστάλι:

Thessaloniki_1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε gtogias και όμως πρέπει να είναι ποστάλι μιας και έχει τουλάχιστον 6 βάρκες.
Στο πλάϊ του έχει ζωγραφισμένη την ελληνική σημαία που σημαίνει οτι είναι κάποια εμπόλεμη περίοδο όπου η Ελλάδα ήταν ουδέτερη. Θα έλεγα 1914-16 ή 1939-40, με περισσότερες πιθανότητες στο πρώτο. 
Δίπλα στη σημαία είναι γραμμένο με λατινικά στοιχεία το όνομα του πλοίου. Δες μήπως μπορέσεις να το ξεχωρίσεις στο πρωτότυπο. Μου φαίνεται οτι ξεκινάει από EL...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε gtogias και όμως πρέπει να είναι ποστάλι μιας και έχει τουλάχιστον 6 βάρκες.
> Στο πλάϊ του έχει ζωγραφισμένη την ελληνική σημαία που σημαίνει οτι είναι κάποια εμπόλεμη περίοδο όπου η Ελλάδα ήταν ουδέτερη. Θα έλεγα 1914-16 ή 1939-40, με περισσότερες πιθανότητες στο πρώτο. 
> Δίπλα στη σημαία είναι γραμμένο με λατινικά στοιχεία το όνομα του πλοίου. Δες μήπως μπορέσεις να το ξεχωρίσεις στο πρωτότυπο. Μου φαίνεται οτι ξεκινάει από EL...


My friends _Ellinis_ (and _gtogias_). When I read the message above I started wondering what you were seeing that I did not see... But once I saw EL, I knew immediately what we were talking about!!!

This is the  _Eleusis_ of the _Morphy & Crowe & Stevens Line.
_Read http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67391 and especially http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...02&postcount=7

----------


## Ellinis

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και το ELDA ή κάποιο άλλο της Αχαϊκής που άρχιζε από ΕΛ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Θα μπορούσε να είναι και το ELDA ή κάποιο άλλο της Αχαϊκής που άρχιζε από ΕΛ...


This time I will tend to disagree with you. Please compare this photo with my photos of _Eleusis_. Also there are more than 4 letters in the ship's name

----------


## Ellinis

Tελικά γράφει ΕLSIE και σημαίνει πως είναι το ΕΛΣΗ του Τζών. Σχετικά ανέβασε ένα θέμα εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In 1924 one could take a boat from Thessaloniki to Albania!!!! Here is the schedule

September 18, 1924
Steamship _Aegaeon_

Thessaloniki, Volos, Chalkis, Piraeus, Aegion, Kryonerion, Patras, Astakos, Mytikas, Zaverda, Laukas, Preveza, Parga, Igoumenitsa, Corfu, Aghioi Saranta

19240918 Aegaeon.jpg

Here is the "old" _Aegaeon_ (not the Typaldos one)

Aegaeon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thessaloniki in the late 1930s

Thessaliniki 1920s.jpg

Old Thessaloniki 

Thessaloniki2.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Πριν απο λίγες ημέρες ήρθε στα χέρια μου ενα εξαιρετικο λευκωμα, αφιέρωμα στην Θεσσαλονίκη, εκδόσεως της Γενικής Γραμματείας Ενημέρωσης του Υπουργείου Εσωτερικών.Παρουσιάζει την αναπτυξη της πόλης με τεκμήρια φωτογραφικού αρχείου για την περίοδο απο το 1900-1980. Διάλεξα 4 φωτογραφίες απο το λιμάνι της πόλης, σε διαφορετικές χρονικές περιόδους.
Στην 1η βλέπουμε την απόβαση Γαλλικού Ιππικού τον 9ο ή 10ο του 1915, μέρος των συμμαχικών δυνάμεων που παρέμεινα στην πόλη έως το τέλος του 1ου Π.Π.
Στην 2η βλέπουμε την παραλιακή λεωφόρο απο την κορυφή του Λευκού Πύργου. Αναγνωρίζετε το πλοίο που είναι αγκυροβολημένο?
Στην 3ή και 4η βλέπουμε το λιμάνι αλλα και την παραλία, γύρω στα 1970 και την επέκταση των κρηπιδωμάτων του με την τοποθέτηση σιδηροδρομικών γραμμών και γερανών.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στους φίλους Nicholas Peppas,Roi, Ellinis gtogias και όλο το forum.

THESALLONIKI 1915.jpg THESALLONIKI.jpg

THESALLONIKI 1970.jpg THESALLONIKI 1970 001.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην 2η βλέπουμε την παραλιακή λεωφόρο απο την κορυφή του Λευκού Πύργου. Αναγνωρίζετε το πλοίο που είναι αγκυροβολημένο?


Mπας και είναι το ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ (νυν TINOS SKY); Δεν εχω δει κάποια φωτογραφία του ως ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ αλλά ταιριάζει με τις περιγραφές του Ben Bruce.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σαφως και ειναι το αννα μαρια εχω καρτ ποσταλ ενχρωμη που το εχει απο την αλλη μερια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Mπας και είναι το ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ (νυν TINOS SKY); Δεν εχω δει κάποια φωτογραφία του ως ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ αλλά ταιριάζει με τις περιγραφές του Ben Bruce.


Το πλοιαριο ειναι το *Αννα Μαρια*. Ευχαριστουμε a.molos για τις ωραιες φωτογραφιες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Το λιμανι της Θεσσαλονικης πριν απο την απελευθερωση
_
Προσφατα βρηκα ενα καπως σπουδαιο κειμενο σχετικα με την κινηση επιβατηγων στην Θεσσαλονικη πριν απο την απελευθερωση της το 1912. Πραγματι η πολη αυτη ηταν ενα μεγαλο εμπορικο κεντρο. Ηταν το μεγαλο κεντρο της Οθωμανικης Αυτοκρατοριας στην Ευρωπη και οι κατοικοι της (Ελληνες, Εβραιοι, Σλαυοι, Βουλγαροι, Τουρκοι, Αρμενιοι, Αλβανοι, Λεβαντινοι) εκαναν εμποριο με ολες τις χωρες...

Προετοιμαζω ενα αρθρο για την Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια το 1911 που θα ανεβασθει στο  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=169 σε λιγες ημερες και ψαχνοντας βρηκα το ακολουθο ...  κερας Αμαλθειας για την ναυτικη (περισσοτερο επιβατικη) ζωη στην Θεσσαλονικη.

Οι ατμοπλοικες εταιρειες που αναφερονται εδω περιλαμβανουν
1.    την αγνωστη μου _Πατριωτικη_
2.    την Βελγο−ελληνικη _Φωκαικη_ με εδρα την Σμυρνη
3.    την Ρωσσικη εταιρεια του _Κανακη_ με εδρα την Οδησσο
4.    την Ελληνοτουρκικη _εταιρεια Αρχιπελαγους_, τα πλοια της οποιας ταξιδευαν με Αμερικανικη σημαια για να αποφυγουν τις Ελληνοτουρκικες πολιτικες καταστασεις
5.    την Γαλλικη _Messageries_ (δεν σας αρεσουν τα Ελληνικα μας προ 100 ετων, οπως "εταιρεια θαλασσιων διαπορθμευσεων" :Wink: 
6.    και το _Αυστριακο Lloyd_

Πολλα απο οσα διαβαζουμε μας κανουν εντυπωση...

1.    Η Φωκαικη που σταματαει στην Λερο και Ροδο αλλα οχι στην Καλυμνο και Κω... Να ηταν η Λερος πιο σπουδαια την εποχη εκεινη;
2.    Η εταιρεια Κανακη να μιλαει για "μεταβαση σε ολους τους λιμενας της Ελλαδος, Ηπειρου και Αλβανιας" σαν να ηταν η Ηπειρος μια ξεχωριστη χωρα...
3.    Τα δρομολογια της ατμοπλοιας Κανακη γαι την "γραμμη Νικομηδειας (σημερινου Izmit)" που σημαινει προσεγγισεις στις Χρυσοπολη, Πριγκιπονησους, Λιβυσσα, Γιαλοβα, Ηρακλεια και Νικομηδεια
4.    Η κατ ευθειαν συνδεση των Χανιων με τους Αγιους Σαραντα που ισως να δειχνει τις σχεσεις Κρητης και Αλβανιας πριν απο τον πρωτο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο.

Τα δρομολογια ειναι απο τις 23 Νοεμβριου 1911 και δημοσιευθηκαν στην εφημεριδα Μακεδονια.

19111023 Sal all1.jpg
19111023 Sal all2 .jpg

Salonica.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Δανείσθηκα την πιο κάτω φωτογραφία από την ανεξάντλητη πηγή του φίλου Nichola Peppa 


για να φανεί η διαφορά της χρονικής περιόδου (άγνωστη) στην απεικόνιση του Λευκού Πύργου



http://img165.imageshack.us/i/19001917lp2575116uk9.jpg/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια μεταγωγικου πλοιου στην Θεσσαλονικη το 1912 απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Φωτογράφος   Γαζιάδης, Αλέκος (Gaziades)
Τίτλος       14 Νοεμβρίου: Ετοιμασία μεταγωγικού πλοίου για απόπλου.
Τόπος       Θεσσαλονίκη
Χρονολογία       1912
Κωδικός       Λ043.027

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=459711

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=459713

Thess 1912.JPG

Thess2.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτ ποσταλ 1910 Θεσσαλονικη

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Thessal 1910s.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το επιβατηγο_ Norseman_ μισοβουλιαγμενο εξω απο την Θεσσαλονικη το 1916. Φωτογραφια απο την Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Γαλλιας

Norseman in Salonique 1916.jpeg

Η ιστορια του _ Norseman_ περιγραφεται εδω  http://harryprosser.customer.netspac...u/Norseman.htm





> SS Norseman
> 
> Hamburg-America's *Brasilia* was built by Harland & Wolff of    Belfast. Launched in November 1901, she made her maiden voyage from Belfast to New York on 21 March 1898. She was then placed on Hapag's Hamburg-Baltimore route, making 13 roundtrips on that route between May 1898 and October 1899.
> 
> In February 1900, *Brasilia* was sold back to Harland & Wolff, who then sold her on to the Dominion Line. Dominion renamed her *Norseman*, eliminated the 300 second class accommodations she had had as Brasilia, and had her fitted as a steerage/freight ship for Dominion's North Atlantic service. (The refitting also included an increase in the number of masts, from two to four, as shown here.) Her first voyage for Dominion, though, was as a Boer War troop transport, in February 1900.
> 
> From 1910 to 1914, Norseman was chartered to the Aberdeen Line and sailed on a London-Cape Town-Sydney route. On 22 January, while en route from Plymouth to Salonica with a cargo of mules and munitions, Norseman was torpedoed by U39 in the Gulf  of Salonica; she was towed to Mudros harbor, where she was again torpedoed and sank (according to Bonsor) or beached (according to Williams and Kludas). In any event, Norseman remained at Mudros until she was scrapped in 1920.


Miramar




> IDNo:     1110633     Year:     1898
> Name:     BRASILIA     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger ship     Launch Date:     27.11.97
> Flag:     DEU     Date of completion:     21.3.98
> Tons:     11677     Link:     1600
> DWT:         Yard No:     318
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     152.6     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     15.9     Builder:     Harland & Wolff
> ...

----------


## τοξοτης

BRASILIA/*NORSEMAN*

Η βύθιση έχει προχωρήσει κι άλλο

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rseman-06.html

----------


## τοξοτης

BRASILIA / *NORSEMAN*

Όταν ταξίδευε ακόμη.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rseman-01.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rseman-02.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rseman-05.html

----------


## Ilias 92

Σαν χτες στις 22 Ιουνίου του 1997 πεθαίνει, πλήρης ημερών, σε ηλικία 109 ετών στην Αμερική ο μεγάλος ρεμπέτης μουσικός Γιώργος Κατσαρός - Θεολογίτης με καταγωγή από την Αμοργό. Με αφορμή αυτό λοιπόν ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία του σπουδαίου αυτού καλλιτέχνη που σήμερα λίγοι πια γνωρίζουν και το τεράστιο έργο του 80 και πλέον ετών, στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης λοιπόν το 1988 μπροστά σε σκάφος, προφανώς ρυμουλκό, με το όνομα Πολικός.
katsaros2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες της Θεσσαλονίκης από τη θάλασσα, από τη συλλογή του Μουσείου Μπενάκη, τραβηγμένες πριν περίπου 100 χρόνια. Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε ένα συμμαχικό τορπιλοβόλο και στη δεύτερη μάλλον το HMS TRIAD που είχαμε ξαναδεί εδώ.

sal1.jpg sal2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες της Θεσσαλονίκης, στην πρώτη βλέπουμε την πλώρη του ΛΕΥΚΗ και στη δεύτερη το ίδιο σκάφος (στο κόκκινο τετράγωνο) και στο βάθος (στο πράσινο τετράγωνο) το πρώην ναρκαλιευτικό JASPER (μετέπειτα επιβατηγό ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ) που χρησίμευσε στα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια ως σταθμός παραγωγής ηλεκτρισμού.

lefki 4.jpg Lefki 2341.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου ποστ, ανεβάζω τμήμα από μια φωτογραφία (πηγή) τραβηγμένη στη Λεωφ. Νίκης της Θεσσαλονίκης. 
jasper.jpg

Εδώ βλέπουμε το JASPER (J.407) -δηλαδή το μετέπειτα επιβατηγό ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ- όταν χρησίμευε για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας για την πόλη. Το ενδιαφέρον όμως είναι φαίνεται δίπλα του δεμένο ένα όμοιο πλοίο. Άρα τότε υπήρχαν δυο ναρκαλιευτικά τύπου Auk που παρήγαγαν ρεύμα. Και το ερώτημα τώρα είναι ποιό είναι το δεύτερο...
Μια πιθανότητα είναι το FLORIZEL που πουλήθηκε το 1951 για να γίνει το "μικτό" φορτηγό ΛΑΣΙΘΙ.
Μια άλλη το COMBATANT που  εκποιήθηκε το 1947 για να γίνει το ΠΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΣ.
Ύπηρξαν όμως και άλλα δυο Auk που δώθηκαν στην Ελλάδα το 1947: το GORGON που εκποιήθηκε από τον ΟΔΙΣΥ το 1953 και διαλύθηκε χωρίς να μετασκευαστεί, 
και το STEADFAST που εκποιήθηκε το 1950, μετονομάστηκε σε ΚΑΙΤΗ Ν. αλλά πουλήθηκε το 1952 σε έμπορο παλιοσίδερων.
Το πως χρησιμοποιήθηκαν αυτά τα τέσσερα Auk μέχρι την εκποίηση τους δεν το γνωρίζω αλλά όπως βλέπουμε κάποιο τους βρέθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη να παράγει ρεύμα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Ιανουάριος 1916. Η κίνηση μια συνηθισμένη μέρα.

Thess.1.jpg

http://thessaloniki.photos.vagk.gr/e...-22-10-50.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Το παλιό τελωνείο

custom_house_1.jpg

http://thessaloniki.photos.vagk.gr/e...g-0011-gr.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Thomas Latis: 1934, αποκαλυπτήρια προτομής ναυάρχου Βότση. Από το Λεύκωμα Ιστιοπλοϊκού Ομίλου του Δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης) Πηγή: www.lifo.gr

Thess_a.jpg

http://www.lifo.gr/articles/mikropragmata/98059

----------


## τοξοτης

Στην ιστοσελίδα : http://esalamina.blogspot.gr/2014/02/16.html βρήκα μια φωτογραφία με παλιά πλοιάρια της Θεσ/νίκης , αλλά δε ξέρω τη σχέση μπορεί να έχει με το δημοσίευμα .

Λεωφόρος-Νίκης.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία της Θεσσαλονίκης, του 1929 σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα, δείχνει και ένα σκάφος αρόδο. Αν και η ποιότητα της δεν βοηθάει, έχω την εντύπωση πως πρόκειται για ένα τροχήλατο πλοίο. Αυτό ίσως μας οδηγεί σε μια πρώτη εικόνα ενός πλοίου, του ΦΙΛΙΠ, που για 15 χρόνια ήταν μόνιμα αρόδο στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

salonica 1929 philip maybe.jpg

Το ΦΙΛΙΠ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1877 στα J Readhead & Co της Αγγλίας ως σιδηρούν τροχήλατο ρυμουλκό με το  όνομα LORD COLLINGWOOD (σχετικά εδώ). Ήδη το 1890 είχε περιέλθει στους αδελφούς Σταθάτου που το μετονόμασαν σε TELEMAQUE ενώ δέκα χρόνια αργότερα ονομαζόταν FRATELLI PASSALACQUA για Ιταλούς που πιθανώς το δραστηριοποίησαν στο Δούναβη. Το 1918 είχε ήδη περάσει στην ιδιοκτησία του Φ. Σκουρτέλη με έδρα το Κέρτς της Ρωσίας και πλέον ονομαζόταν ΦΙΛΙΠ.




Στο τέταρτο τεύχος (9/1999) του ένθετου "Χίλια Δέντρα" της εφημερίδας Θεσσαλονίκη, διαβάζουμε τα παρακάτω: "Κατά τα τέλη της χρονιάς (1922) έρχεται από την Κωνσταντινούπολη ένα ποταμόπλοιο με μεγάλες ρόδες στα πλευρά του και ρίχνει άγκυρα στα ανοιχτά, μπροστά στο ξενοδοχείο Ματζέστικ." Πλοίαρχος και ιδιοκτήτης του σκάφους ήταν ο Φίλιππος Σκουρτέλης που ανέφερε τα παρακάτω τότε: "_Με το πλοίο μου ΦΙΛΙΠ δούλευα στα λιμάνια της Αζοφικής θάλασσας. Είχα έδρα στο Ταϊγάνι κι έτρεχα σε βοήθεια των σκάφων που κινδύνευαν. Επιτάχθηκα από τα στρατεύματα του Βράγκελ_ (σ.σ. δηλαδή από τους "Λευκούς" το 1920) _κι έκανα μεταφορές υλικύ και στρατευμάτων στη Σεβαστούπολη και το Κερτς. Το 1921 πήρα διαταγή να ρυμουλκήσω ένα φορτηγό πλοίο που μετέφερε αλάτι, στο λιμάνι του Βατούμ. Από εκεί έφυγα κρυφά και πήγα στην Κωνσταντινούπολη. Μετά την Μικρασιατική καταστροφή ήρθα κι εγώ μαζί με τους άλλους πρόσφυγες στη Θεσσαλονίκη και κατοικούσα μέσα στο πλοίο μου, βγαίνοντας που και που στην πόλη, για να ψωνίσω_". 
Το βράδυ της Μεγάλης Τρίτης του 1937 ένα σκάφος εμβόλισε το ΦΙΛΙΠ με αποτέλεσμα να προσαραχθεί από ρυμουλκό στην αμμουδιά πίσω από την Ηλεκτρική Εταιρεία (σ.σ. λίγο μετά τον Λευκό Πύργο), όπου έμεινε εγκαταλειμένο να σαπίζει. Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία (του 1920 λέει η λεζάντα) φαίνεται το κουφάρι ενός (ή και περισσοτέρων) πλοίου μισοβυθισμένο πίσω από το εργοστάσιο της Ηλεκτρικής, οπότε πιθανώς να πρόκειται για το ΦΙΛΙΠ.

ilektriki 1.jpg

ilektriki.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ......
> Ύπηρξαν όμως και άλλα δυο Auk που δώθηκαν στην Ελλάδα το 1947: το GORGON που εκποιήθηκε από τον ΟΔΙΣΥ το 1953 και διαλύθηκε χωρίς να μετασκευαστεί, 
> και το STEADFAST που εκποιήθηκε το 1950, μετονομάστηκε σε ΚΑΙΤΗ Ν. αλλά πουλήθηκε το 1952 σε έμπορο παλιοσίδερων.
> Το πως χρησιμοποιήθηκαν αυτά τα τέσσερα Auk μέχρι την εκποίηση τους δεν το γνωρίζω αλλά όπως βλέπουμε κάποιο τους βρέθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη να παράγει ρεύμα.


Εκποιηση του  *GORGON*, Ελευθερια 16/10/1952.

19521016 Εκποιησις.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η λεζάντα αναφέρει "Kυβερνητικοί στρατιώτες επιβιβάζονται στη Θεσσαλονίκη σε πλοίο". Πρέπει να είναι μετά τα γεγονότα του Αυγούστου του 1916 όταν τα στρατεύματα που παρέμεναν πιστά στον βασιλιά παραδόθηκαν στους κινηματίες της Εθνικής Άμυνας και στους Γάλλους που ήδη είχαν εγκατασταθεί εκεί. 
Το πλοίο φέρει κάτω από τις βάρκες και ένα πλαίσιο με την ελληνική σημαία ως ένδειξη ουδετερότητας ακόμη.

uknown at salonica ww1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου ποστ, ανεβάζω τμήμα από μια φωτογραφία (πηγή) τραβηγμένη στη Λεωφ. Νίκης της Θεσσαλονίκης. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179127
> 
> Εδώ βλέπουμε το JASPER (J.407) -δηλαδή το μετέπειτα επιβατηγό ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ- όταν χρησίμευε για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας για την πόλη. Το ενδιαφέρον όμως είναι φαίνεται δίπλα του δεμένο ένα όμοιο πλοίο. Άρα τότε υπήρχαν δυο ναρκαλιευτικά τύπου Auk που παρήγαγαν ρεύμα. Και το ερώτημα τώρα είναι ποιό είναι το δεύτερο...
> Μια πιθανότητα είναι το FLORIZEL που πουλήθηκε το 1951 για να γίνει το "μικτό" φορτηγό ΛΑΣΙΘΙ.
> Μια άλλη το COMBATANT που  εκποιήθηκε το 1947 για να γίνει το ΠΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΣ.
> Ύπηρξαν όμως και άλλα δυο Auk που δώθηκαν στην Ελλάδα το 1947: το GORGON που εκποιήθηκε από τον ΟΔΙΣΥ το 1953 και διαλύθηκε χωρίς να μετασκευαστεί, 
> και το STEADFAST που εκποιήθηκε το 1950, μετονομάστηκε σε ΚΑΙΤΗ Ν. αλλά πουλήθηκε το 1952 σε έμπορο παλιοσίδερων.
> Το πως χρησιμοποιήθηκαν αυτά τα τέσσερα Auk μέχρι την εκποίηση τους δεν το γνωρίζω αλλά όπως βλέπουμε κάποιο τους βρέθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη να παράγει ρεύμα.


Tελικά το πλοίο δίπλα στο JASPER είναι το FLORIZEL (μετέπειτα ΛΑΣΙΘΙ) όπως προκύπτει από τα παρακάτω. Eπίσης, όπως διαβάζουμε και τα πέντε τύπου Auk ναρκαλιευτικά είχαν σταλεί στην Θεσσαλονίκη για την ηλεκτροδότηση της πόλης.



> Από  τις 15-12-1946 στις 3  βυθοκόρους προστέθηκαν, για τον ίδιο σκοπό, και  τρία αμερικανικά ναρκαλιευτικά, αγορασμένα [...] από την Αγγλία, και στη συνέχεια προστέθηκε και άλλα δύο όμοια. Τα πλοία  αυτά αγοράστηκαν αποκλειστικά για τις ανάγκες της ηλεκτροπαραγωγής  (αστική κατανάλωση και κίνηση των τραμ), απαλλαχτήκαν από υλικά  πολεμικού προσανατολισμού και δεν εντάχθηκαν ποτέ στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό. Η  κατανομή τους στην παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης  ήταν η εξής: 
> -  δύο (τα “*Florizen*” και “*Jasper*”) στην παραλία έξω από το λιμάνι,  μπροστά στην πλατεία Ελευθερίας (μάλλον στη μικρή προβλήτα με τα  δολώματα) και 
> - τρία (τα “*Gordon*”, “*Steatfast*” και  “*Combatant*”) μπροστά στις εγκαταστάσεις της Ηλεκτρικές Εταιρείας  (γραφεία της ΔΕΗ στην οδό Έδισον). 
> 
> Τον Οκτώβριο του  1947 αποφασίστηκε η σταδιακή μεταφορά των παραγωγικών μηχανοστασίων σε  επίγειες εγκαταστάσεις, αλλά από το 1950 τα πλοία αυτά άρχισαν να  απομακρύνονται από την προκυμαία της πλατείας Ελευθερίας.
> πηγη


Kαι μια ακόμη φωτογραφία ενος από τα πέντε Auk της Θεσσαλονίκης:
17190705_870110553128933_576515086614161181_n.jpg
Από το βιβλίο “Λες και ήταν χθές…” του Α. Καριπίδη (University Studio Press, 2008, σελ. 317).]

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες με ναυτικό θέμα από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης.
Στην πρώτη ένα φορτηγό ξεφορτώνει σε μπάριζες αρόδο και στο βάθος βλέπουμε το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ και ένα αντιτορπιλικό τύπου ΑΕΤΟΣ. Από το οτι έχει ήδη μετασκευαστεί μπορούμε να περιορίσουμε το χρονικό παράθυρο στο 1927-40.
salonic2.jpg

Στη δεύτερη ένα μικρό φορτηγό χαρακτηριστικό του Μεσοπολέμου
salonic3.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.
Τι να λέμε τώρα..... Κυρίες, κύριοι και αγαπημένα μας .....παιδιά, άμπρα κατάμπρα, χόκους πόκους, ταρατατζούμ τζουμ τζουμ, και ως λαγός εξερχόμενος του καπέλου, ιδού !!!!!

002.jpg

Μία ταπεινή ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία, αγορασμένη σήμερα από τους πάγκους του Μοναστηρακίου, χωρίς πλοία, παπόρια, κρουαζιερόπλοια και υπερωκεάνεια, μόνο με μία χαρούμενη παρέα στην παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης, μπροστά από τον Πύργο τον Λευκό εν έτει 1965 (αναγράφεται στο πίσω μέρος της).

Μα για στάσου, βλέπουν καλά τα μάτια μου ή κάνουν πουλάκια ??? Τι είναι αυτό που διακρίνεται αριστερά ??? Μιά .....παντόφλα ??? Μπροστά, κατάφατσα στην παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης, δίπλα στα καραβάκια του Θερμαικού, είναι ποτέ δυνατόν ??? Κι όμως ναι, είναι πράγματι μία παντόφλα, και δεν είναι άλλη από το _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ_ (της Ραφήνας) και μετέπειτα _ΙΑΣΩΝ_ (της Αιδηψού και της Ερέτριας). Είπαμε και πιό πάνω, βρισκόμαστε στο _1965_, χρονιά κατά την οποία κατασκευάστηκε το πλοίο, και αν λάβουμε υπ όψιν μας το εντελώς παράδοξο θέαμα μίας παντόφλας σε αυτήν την θέση, αλλά ακόμα και το ότι το πλοίο δεν φαίνεται εντελώς έτοιμο (παρατηρήστε την έλλειψη των μετέπειτα σωσίβιων λεμβών) δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να βρισκόταν εκεί είτε για τα εγκαίνια του, είτε για να φορτώσει κάτι πριν την "κάθοδο" του στα λημέρια του νότιου (αλλά και ευρύτερου) Ευβοικού όπου και πέρασε όλο τον υπόλοιπο βίο του στην χώρα μας. 

003.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το επιβατηγο_ Norseman_ μισοβουλιαγμενο εξω απο την Θεσσαλονικη το 1916. Φωτογραφια απο την Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Γαλλιας
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114556
> 
> Η ιστορια του _ Norseman_ περιγραφεται εδω  http://harryprosser.customer.netspac...u/Norseman.htm


British troopship SS NORSEMAN sunk near Karaburun Point, Salonika. She was torpedoed on 22 January 1916.
https://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/i...ject/205248882

N.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, με ένα μεγάλο και δυο μικρά ακτοπλοϊκά πρυμνοδετημένα.

saloniq.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης το 1926 με λογίς πλεούμενα. 
Greece_Saloniki_Harbor_1926.jpg

Στο κέντρο της φωτογραφίας βλέπουμε το παρακάτω τροχήλατο σκάφος που θα μπορούσε να είναι το ΦΙΛΙΠ για το οποίο γράψαμε εδώ.

Saloniki_Harbor_1926.jpg

----------


## petersinak

> Σαν χτες στις 22 Ιουνίου του 1997 πεθαίνει, πλήρης ημερών, σε ηλικία 109 ετών στην Αμερική ο μεγάλος ρεμπέτης μουσικός Γιώργος Κατσαρός - Θεολογίτης με καταγωγή από την Αμοργό. Με αφορμή αυτό λοιπόν ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία του σπουδαίου αυτού καλλιτέχνη που σήμερα λίγοι πια γνωρίζουν και το τεράστιο έργο του 80 και πλέον ετών, στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης λοιπόν το 1988 μπροστά σε σκάφος, προφανώς ρυμουλκό, με το όνομα Πολικός.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 156516


Πολικός της εταιρείας Πορτολος

----------

